# Aggressive Scottish Terrier



## Nick W (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys....

Our Scottish terrier (Jake, 7Yrs) is extremely aggressive and disobedient when out on walks. In the house he is 100% trained, does his business in the garden, knows he not allowed in certain rooms, he knows he can only come up stairs with an invite, and jumps straight in his bed every night when told... Perfect.

But whilst out walking he is so aggressive to other dogs, especially dogs that are larger than himself. we cant let him of his lead because we will either: attack every dog in sight, or just run for the hills and wouldn't be seen again!

we took him in from the mother-in-law, as one time he was going for another dog he bit her in the process and she had had enough, so we took him in and after a few months his behaviour had improved 100%. We attribute this to the strong male dominance coming from myself in our house which there wasn't at the in laws.

The weird thing is since a pup he's lived with two bitch west highland terriers (who both have recently passed away this year :'( ) the both of them could be trusted to walk by your side down the road and were friendly with other dogs. Jake was totally fine with these two and even after they were separated he still enjoyed seeing them and playing with them.

When he does attack another dog its normally a clip on the nose, a stern shouting and hosing down back at the house, i'm sure this isn't the best way to handle it but i'm at a loss...

Its at the stage where the girlfriend is reluctant to walk him (which is an issue as i work away for up to a month at a time) and she has even mentioned giving him away, which for me is out of the question...

Thank you in advance for taking time to read this, and ANY advice would be absolutely invaluable!!

(iv uploaded a photo of him... he is a pretty handsome chappy!!)


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick W said:


> Hi guys....
> 
> Our Scottish terrier (Jake, 7Yrs) is extremely aggressive and disobedient when out on walks. In the house he is 100% trained, does his business in the garden, knows he not allowed in certain rooms, he knows he can only come up stairs with an invite, and jumps straight in his bed every night when told... Perfect.
> 
> ...


Many people make the very common mistake of believing that because a dog tolerates/enjoys the company of kennel mates this means that they will be ok with other dogs.

Not true.

I am at a loss to understand how your dog is in a position to attack another dog if you never let him off the lead?

As for giving a dog a clip on the nose, this is the most sensitive part of the dog's body and in fact does not teach your dog anything except to be even MORE wary when he sees another dog because its arrival predicts you giving him a physical assault!

As for hosing your dog down when you return home this is not only unkind but totally pointless as, unless you punish a dog within THREE seconds (at most) of the inappropriate behaviour it will not associate one with the other.

Have you considered contacting a good behaviourist?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://suzanneclothier.com/aggression-case-history-harry-t


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Aww, he is very handsome  I have a soft spot for Scotties 

Honestly I think you need to get a behaviourist in - you seem way over your head and the way you're dealing with it is really not ok (or effective).


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

Forget the 'male dominance' rubbish & consult a positive reward based trainer/behaviourist to teach you how to treat doglet. He's a handsome chap! 
To start with stop 'clipping' his nose, shouting & hosing him down & instead reward him with treats for anything you want him to do inc non reaction to other dogs while keeping him at a 'comfortable' distance from them. His old dog friends were safe but obviously he's scared of other dogs so tries to 'get them' before they 'get him'. (praps he's been attacked in the past?) You need to get him to trust you to keep him safe from other dogs & he won't trust you if you punish him. Rewarding with hi value treats for 'good' behaviour & avoiding fear trigger points is a much more effective training method & you'll all be happier.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm not surprised by his behaviour tbh.

Seems like he has always been an anxious dog, and rather than being taught not to be fearful, he gets punished when he is 

Please find a good behaviourist who uses reward based methods - not dominance or punishment.

In the meantime, keep him away from other dogs, use a long line so he can't approach them himself and PLEASE stop punishing him.


----------

